# I can't keep a job



## LookingGlassAlice (Oct 17, 2013)

I have so much trouble with working and I don't know what to do. Usually if I start a job, even though I'm nervous about it I feel like its going to go well and I am ready to go but after I've been there for a while I start dreading going to work, not wanting to get up for work and getting physically sick(stomach aches, headaches etc), or having anxiety attacks and just can't seem to keep up... Most of the jobs I've ended up doing because of that were seasonal or temporary rather than ongoing. The last time I did have one that wasn't temporary I ended up getting fired because of calling in sick and missing work too much.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah I dread going to work every time I have to leave home..... lucky for me I feel okay once I arrive but yeah it's tough. You just have to stick with it lol not very helpful advice but.. yep just keep going


----------

